# Do you relate? Trouble thinking in words



## WhyShouldEye (Jun 12, 2015)

*Do you relate? Trouble thinking in words...*

Whenever I try to think intensely about a particular topic, I always have to put a huge amount of effort to form sentences in my head. I usually don't do a lot of thinking in words as a result and mostly "insert" "impressions" into my "subconscious" to be processed. Usually, when I'm thinking intently, I'm not "thinking" at all. And, when I'm putting all of my effort into thought, I usually think primarily in forms, and perhaps a few words show up here and there.

Sentences are far easier to form when writing. I put very little thought into what I put down. Like, right now, my mind is just kind of indicating that I go a particular direction, and I use language to articulate what my mind is indicating. My mind's indication, however, is not in any language. It's more of an impression.

As a result of this, conversation can be problematic, and I often have problems conversing unless the conversation is particularly intense and fast paced and about a topic that's easy to intuitively process and output using language. I also have trouble listening to others, as processing what they say is difficult unless I entirely break away from this "intuitive process" constantly running in the background and take a few moments after they're done speaking to truly comprehend what was said.

Does anyone else have this "problem," or am I just a crazy person? :crazy:

Perhaps this is just the way that everyone thinks...


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I can relate. But I think this is definitely an intuitive issue. I get bored of conversations quickly if the idea doesn't have something for me to "chase" intellectually.

Additionally, when I do encounter topics I enjoy talking about, I do have to pause sometimes to get a good "footing" on how to communicate my ideas. It can take a few moments up to a few minutes.

I think it's completely normal and reasonable. =) Everyone collects their thoughts at a different rate.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't necessarily think in words but I can do so if I try to focus on a certain topic. What makes thinking in words hard for me is that I speak two languages on a regular basis. I realized that my thinking process is like yours when I tried to identify the language of my thoughts and couldn't. I think it's also about adaptation for me - I know some people who have hard time switching between languages while speaking. I've been in an environment where all teaching was in English but about half the people spoke my native language so I learned to switch very quickly, probably due to the fact that my thoughts are something else than words in either language. 

However, I haven't noticed any problems with this when conversing. The biggest problem for me is when writing, since I tend to have to edit my text quite a lot because it was more of a product of intuition than that of a thought. I have also learned to put my thoughts into words quickly, yet sometimes it makes my speech confusing to follow for those who don't know me well.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

I think entirely in words, it is extremely hard for me to visualize anything. I plow through tons of thoughts that are racing through my head constantly. It is a cure, it keeps me up at night. The only way I can fall asleep is by zoning out completely (trying to imagine something in picture form) or watching a TV show that doesn't make me think (ie. The real housewives lol) I also get bored when people give long answers with tons of detail, I like to use precise words that get straight to the point and then move on to the next topic.

Does anyone else here think entirely in words? Apparently it's rare, I have tried to research it online and was only able to find one article that wasn't very good. The only other person I know that also thinks in words is my mother.


----------



## Gorgon (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm not an NT (oh look a wild NF appears!) though I've mistyped as an NT for a long time, I do relate. This is especially true when I'm learning philosophical concepts. I have an intuitive grasp of the subject, but actually explaining it can be tricky. I'm a holistic thinker instead of a sequential or logical thinker, so I tend to "feel things out." I also prefer to write things down than actually verbalizing them. As I've gotten older, I'm starting to get a better grasp of my Te. When it comes to logic, I'm better (well getting there) at using hypothetico-deductive logic and logic that requires external validity than I am at rigorously dissecting a subject (which is a Ti thing). That's why writing philosophy papers is such a bitch to do.


----------



## Judgment_Knight (Feb 1, 2015)

In my head, I visualize things. The pictorial ideas are difficult to translate into words, but I can usually manifest ideas through pictures.


----------



## Laiskiainen (May 27, 2015)

I have trouble putting my thoughts/feelings into words if I don't imagine the discussion with a person in my head first, so I can put that whole thing into words. I have hard time to start talking if I don't have words to say it. I also like saying things as short as possible, so I can say the thing itself not anything around it. 

If I'm stressed though, I have trouble cleaning up the details and saying just the point.


----------



## Substancez (Nov 2, 2014)

This might sound dumb so excuse me...but aren't words actually just systematized pictures? :happy:

It's interesting to think about the relationship between formula foundationally that are incorrigible and ones that aren't. Maybe there's a line somewhere in our head which determines where things become 'words' vs 'picture'


----------



## Meltboy (May 14, 2013)

This may mean I've mistyped myself, but, I definitely think in language.

Sometimes I will even speak out loud to help me concentrate and understand the question.


Maybe I'm actually an ENFP and I use Te rather than Ti, it's a possibility.


I relate to the finding it difficult to explain something I know (sometimes). It's like I just cant find the right word to define what I'm trying to say. In these instances I often try to give an example that explains it without needing an exact word.

So if I'm trying to think of the word "nice" but I just can't for whatever reason, I might say "ok, imagine someone who never insults, never hurts..." and they usually say "nice?" and I'll say "Nice! yeah."



If this way of thinking is Te, then I'd be very curious to learn what Ti thoughts "look" like.


----------



## WhyShouldEye (Jun 12, 2015)

Meltboy said:


> If this way of thinking is Te, then I'd be very curious to learn what Ti thoughts "look" like.


Have you seen this thread? It isn't exactly what you're looking for, but it's something.

To be fair, I might've mistyped myself. :laughing: You never know.


----------



## CarmenAnne (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm an NF, not an NT, but I'll throw in my two cents anyway.  

I do think in words, but I also don't. For example, if I drop something I'll think "shit, why did I drop that? Shit shit shit what if it's broken" but if I'm thinking about something like a more abstract concept, or something intangible, then it's pretty much impossible to think it words, but more like...vague ideas? idk if that makes sense. 

I also think in pictures to an extent but not really.


----------



## Sanskrit (Feb 6, 2011)

I am heavily visual thinker, I think in images, shapes, dimensions and forms, but same time I possess relatively broad vocabulary and ability to verbally parse my thoughts, However when I need to do my deepest thinking I usually skip all the wordplay and dwell directly into concepts and contexts, not all of it is purely visual as some of it is even causal predictions and "threads" of interactions. Then one I get to slow down, it is with much effort I can dress it all into words because the non-verbal thinking has allowed me to work in larger concepts than what words and narration itself permits. 

I do not know if this is what you people talk about, but I suppose it is similar.


----------



## Delicious Speculation (May 17, 2015)

I think in pictures, to borrow a phrase from Dr. Temple Grandin. I always have. Writing is easier than speaking because I visualize how the words go together as I write them, which is different from talking. The process of writing a paragraph is something I can do with my eyes closed, and then it takes hardly any time to type it out. Talking, on the other hand, is slower for me. I noticed this pretty quickly while I spent ten years learning Spanish. I can bang out a paper in Spanish with all kinds of great ideas and imagery, but speaking it is another matter. Same thing for English, which is my native language. In conversation, I almost always wait to join in or answer a question until I've had time to think about the topic and try to visualize what will happen in my head. 

Having said all of this, if you put me into a verbal debate situation, I will not only be able to talk, but I will enjoy the hell out of it. My brain is able to string together linear and nonlinear points and tangents, map out a mental image of where I can go with my arguments, and come up with counterarguments fairly easily. It's a physical rush for me. My extroverted side _loves_ it.


----------



## Laiskiainen (May 27, 2015)

CleverCait said:


> I think in pictures, to borrow a phrase from Dr. Temple Grandin. I always have. Writing is easier than speaking because I visualize how the words go together as I write them, which is different from talking.


Same here by the way. I 'need' to see how a word is written to figure out how to say it. Then I must hear how it's said correctly to connect them to each other. 
Visualizing my thoughts is the reason I love drawing sci-fi and fantasy themed stuff so much. Drawing also helps me to put my thoughts in a better order and it's just relaxing. Sometimes communication is just so much easier through pictures than words.

Also, seeing that thread of how Ti-dominants visualize their thoughts confirms I'm definitely not using mine. Surreal creeps me out despite it's also a little fascinating. My thoughts are much more abstract fit into a creative reality box.


----------



## Stribog (Jul 13, 2012)

If I understand what you're saying, it's almost as if your inner-voice isn't even a voice, more like a hazy cloud, no? Almost as if you know what you're 'talking' about inside of your head, so much so that you see it zoomed out and summarized beyond words. It's like dealing in essences and possibilities rather than in absolutes, which from my readings sound like Ne. Ne is sort of weblike and wispy, collecting impressions and potentials for their own sake and to also then filter the content through Fi or Ti. You sound very much like an INTP not only because of the Ne vibe, but also needing to take a step back and process, perhaps fit what is being communicated into whatever particular Ti framework would be relevant for what you are hearing from the person.


----------



## WhyShouldEye (Jun 12, 2015)

Stribog said:


> If I understand what you're saying, it's almost as if your inner-voice isn't even a voice, more like a hazy cloud, no? Almost as if you know what you're 'talking' about inside of your head, so much so that you see it zoomed out and summarized beyond words. It's like dealing in essences and possibilities rather than in absolutes, which from my readings sound like Ne.


This is an excellent description of what I'm on about.


----------



## Stribog (Jul 13, 2012)

WhyShouldEye said:


> This is an excellent description of what I'm on about.


'Tis the curse of Ti-Ne :tongue: When you combine the abstract nature of Ne (a nature that literally cannot rope in any of its ideas) with the precise yet....hollow...vision of Ti, you get weird shit. Ti only sees the framework of each item and idea, only sees the very basic coding that makes the webpage function. And then Ne walks up and throws a million different edits for said code, lol


----------



## Terezi Pyrope (Jun 30, 2015)

Whenever I think, I pace. Whenever I pace, I talk to myself. I talk to myself because the easiest way for me to organize my thoughts is to pretend I'm explaining them to someone else. So, I suppose I don't "think" in sentences, but I am easily able to form them into words? I'm not sure, actually.


----------



## Goliath (Aug 28, 2014)

Not really entirely convinced if this is an intuitive thing. I can't imagine someone thinking in words all day long, because that seems tiring. Also, wouldn't a lot more people be proficient writers in that case that all sensors think in words? But anyway, I guess it goes without saying that I do not think in words. Sometimes when people ask me to explain a concept to them, I get tongue tied or have to hesitate for quite a bit to explain what is going on in my mind... but again, I am just not convinced that is an intuitive thing.


----------



## desire machine (Jan 13, 2015)

For me personally I have an inner monologue going on constantly. When I think about something I usually imagine myself talking to someone and talk the ideas through in my head as if I'm talking to someone else. I've found this to be a pretty typical ENTP thing. ENTPs are known for conversations and debating, but that's really just how we think, those debates and conversations are going on inside our heads even if we've got no one to share them w/. I have trouble sleeping because it's hard to fall asleep w/ the inner monologue running, which kicks into hyperdrive whenever I'm not stimulated w/ anything. I think in pictures a lot too or at least when it comes to scientific/engineering/mechanical type stuff, and the monologue shuts up once in a while tho its on more often than not.

I've always associated T w/ inner monologue, but perhaps that doesn't apply to all other T types. You identified w/ what Stribog wrote:


Stribog said:


> If I understand what you're saying, it's almost as if your inner-voice isn't even a voice, more like a hazy cloud,


which to me seems like what I imagine F thinking to be like.

I believe everyone is more dominant in T or F for N thinking and then the other when it comes to S thinking. So for myself when I do stuff I usually do stuff w/o really consciously thinking. Like for instance when I play guitar I don't really think about what notes I'm playing I just kind of do it even when it's something I'm improving/making up. For me it's hard for me to imagine doing stuff w/ heavy concrete thinking, but if you think you might be an NF, then that would mean your other half is a ST , so perhaps you could focus on how you think when you're doing stuff to help better identify yourself.


----------

